# Cardinal tetra or neon tetra with male betta?



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 60 gallon lightly planted tank currently with 1 male betta and 6 harlequin rasboras in it. I am planning to get 4 more harlequin rasboras and either 10 cardinal or neon tetras. Will compatibility between neon/cardinal and betta be an issue? If I get some ghost shrimp can they live off of New Life Spectrum sinking 1mm community fish pellets? 

Also, my aquarium is almost 2 weeks old so is it safe to add the neon/cardinal tetras yet or should I wait until the aquarium is around 1 month old? Which one is hardier, neon or cardinal tetra? I chose the betta and rasboras to be the cycling fish because they are both pretty hardy fish. Thanks!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't answer all your questions but I've heard cardinals are hardier than neons.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

How long has it been cycled. If it's only been set up for 2 weeks it's not cycled and you want to wait until it is in an established cycle for a few months before tetras. They're pretty sensitive to water parameters of I'm not mistaken


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have neons in a 10 gallon and they are great! I actually put them in a non-established tank (oops) but they all stayed healthy and happy.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Would you guys recommend neons ot cardinals? What about the ghost shrimp? Since my tank is pretty new, there isn't that much algae in it yet for the shrimp to eat. I was thinking he could live off of dead plant matter, sinking pellets, and leftover flakes floating in the water. Will that be enough?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I would wait until your tank is fully cycled before adding anymore fish. I haven't kept neons but it took me 3 tries to get a batch of cardinals to stay alive and this was in a very mature tank. They are very sensitive. However the ones I have now are doing great. 

Regarding your question on the ghost shrimp, they are scavengers so will eat any leftover food as well as graze on algae.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you guys think the betta and harlequin rasboras are much more hardy than the neon and cardinals? How sensitive are the shrimp? Will they be ok if I go out and buy some today and add them in my tank? If so, hoe many shrimp should I get? Currently, I'm thinking 3 is a good number.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I recently purchased New Life Spectrum community fish sinking pellets that are 1mm in size. The problem is, they are too big to fit into my harlequin rasbora' and soon neon tetra's mouths. I cannot return it because I have opened and used it. Is there a solution to making the pellets smaller?

Also, are NLS community fish sinking pellets good food for bettas? I am feeding my betta Omega One buffet flakes and want to start switching between the NLS pellets and flakes if the pellets are also a good supplement for the betta.


----------

